# ALT-F4 fenster schließen unterdrücken



## mrno (16. Feb 2006)

Hi.
Ich hab ein Programm das mehrere JPanels beinhaltet nur möchte ich das mit der Tastenkombination ALT-F4 das JPanel ausgeblendet wird und nicht das JFrame geschloßen wird. Gibt es eine möglichkeit dies zu realisieren?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## André Uhres (16. Feb 2006)

frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE);


----------



## lin (16. Feb 2006)

setz den DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE Parameter in der setDefaultCloseOperation Methode und hör dann mit nem Listener auf die Alt F4 -Tastenkombi


----------

